# Arisaema



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Cobra lilies, found in Asia, Africa and eastern North America. My friend Andrew Broome just published a bunch of pictures of these on Facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2997610&id=826203441


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Very nice candidissimum.

Here's some of mine!








A.costatum









A.consanguineum

And a group of them,


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Great pics. I have recently dabbled in A. trifolium. My first attempts to grow these started out as growing them from seed. I must be more patient than I thought I was, because it took forever just to get them to germinate. LOL.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Khamul1of9 said:


> Great pics. I have recently dabbled in A. trifolium. My first attempts to grow these started out as growing them from seed. I must be more patient than I thought I was, because it took forever just to get them to germinate. LOL.


The consanguineum in the picture were all grown from seed. They're a good one to try as they can flower after just two years. The trick is to get really fresh seed; if it dries out then it's hard to germinate IME. I tend to just sow the bunches of berries after they mature and they germinate quickly and mature fast. My hardest thing is to get the tubers up to a large size and also, as I leave them outside over winter, the last couple of winters have knocked some species back a lot. I found they didn't over winter in the warmth too well and started to grow too early in the year.


----------

